# Newry - Shopping Best Locations



## Lauren (6 Nov 2006)

Heading to Newry this week for a leisurely shopping browse around. Planning to go to both Buttercrane and Quays shopping centres. 

Looking at websites of both it looks like we will cover most of the highstreet fashions shops (e.g. Next, Wallis, M&S, Debenhams etc) and supermarkets. 

Are there other good spots to shop in? Whats the city centre itself like? Is Newry easy to navigate around? Haven't driven around that area before? From looking at the map it seems that Buttercrane and Quays are pretty close to each other. Am I correct? Is it worth staying the nice? Any nice restaurants hotels?


----------



## mo3art (6 Nov 2006)

We park in the Quays because it's beside Sainsburys for doing the food shopping & easy to get in and out of.
Best shops for me include Debenhams, Next, Dorothy Perkins, New Look.  It's a good day's shopping & bring your Euro as opposed to STG because you can get a bit more with the preferential exchange rates that the shops offer.


----------



## Guest127 (6 Nov 2006)

www.canalcourthotel.com, but why not www.4seasonshotel.ie  about 5 miles from newry by scenic road.. ( if you park in the the quays, come out the rear entrance of the car parks and turn right and its a straight road to omeath/carlingford. too many places in newry to mention for eating but the italian restaurant over the bridge opposite the canal court is nice if you like italian. and take some sterling, not all shops give a good rate, but sainsburys do. credit card isn't a bad option either. will till you hit the alcohol aisle in sainsburys on saturday. you will think you are in a) dublin and b) vodaphone alley will everybody with mobiles calculating the price in euros etc  and also ringing their neighbours/friends with the prices and taking orders. all the shopping trolleys will be full to the brim with alcohol, Be warned though to watch the actual transaction as Sainsburys have been known to have 'specials' advertised but when you get to the checkout it takes full price. just make sure you meet all the the criteria ie if the deal is for 24 cans at 440 and they have only bottles left or if the deal is for a particular size of bottle for vodka/gin that you have the correct bottle in your tollley. enjoy. ( boy am I glad I can skip down at night before the hordes arrive)


----------



## Lauren (7 Nov 2006)

Thanks cuchulainn...is it likely to be bedlam? I'm thinking of going on Friday to avoid the hoards you mention on Saturday....Hoping to get there early morning...Can? bottles? Sainsburys?....groan..might stick to clothes and avoid the alcohol totally........Will take a look at the hotels you recommend...Might be worth the overnight...


----------



## MandaC (7 Nov 2006)

I find the Sprucefield Centre in Lisburn has a much better selection than Sainsbury's in Newry, if you are going for grocery shopping, its about another half hour up the road.  The car park is massive, you will not have a problem getting parking.

I met more people from Clondalkin in Newry than I would meet in the Mill Centre in Clondalkin on a Saturday morning!  

Didn't think that the Buttercrane Centre or the Quays itself apart from Sainsbury's had much savings.  Apart from, semi chem, I think it was, had excellent special offers on perfume. there is a semi chem in both the Quays and the Buttercrane.


----------



## lisam (7 Nov 2006)

If you go to sprucefield you might as well head into Lisburn city itself. There are some nice shops there, Menarys Department Store, BHS (lovely christmas gifts in there) Woolworths and all the usual high street shops. There is a semi chem as well as Savers.

There are plenty of carparking spaces in the Bow Street Mall only £1.30 for 2 hours parking you wouldnt even get an hour down here in Cork for that.

With regards to the alcohol in Sainsburys try some of the local off licences insted they have some good deals. Also Asda is cheaper for alcohol than Sainsburys but there arent manmy Asdas up there yet.

Happy Shopping!


----------



## Lauren (7 Nov 2006)

Thanks everyone for the comments...Just for the record...I'm not going there for alcohol!


----------



## Megan (7 Nov 2006)

Alot of those shops that Lisam mentioned are in Newry city. I park in the quays and walk into the city.


----------



## MandaC (7 Nov 2006)

To be perfectly honest,  apart from Sainsbury's and the chemist,  I did not think there was all that much in Newry.  My sister got her wedding ring in Jack Murphy Jewellers - she made a good saving on that and it was gorgeous, but we went up specifically to buy that.  There is a very nice coffee shop in up the street from Jack Murphy Jewellers.  Have really nice cakes.   I would not bother going to Newry unless just for Booze or groceries and even then I usually go to Lisburn for that.

The debenhams in the Quays is not great, would not be a patch on Jervis Street and I the shops to me in Buttercrane would be similar to, say, the Ilac Centre.  There is a couple of high street favourites, but overall nothing great.

Would rather go to Belfast, where there is a serious selection of shops and different than we  have  here.  The castlecourt centre has a decent Debenhams.  There is also a selection of shops that you would not find in Dublin which makes for more interesting browsing and may mean you will pick up something different.  My other half had to work in Belfast, so I went along and while he ended up working, I hit the shops.    We stayed the night in Jury's Inn, it was very basic and very expensive, but had a nice meal out and it was a relaxing day.


----------



## Northerngirl (7 Nov 2006)

Two other fairly good shops, that are cheap, worth a look for some bargains and are not in Republic are MK1 on Hill Street and Peacocks, behind the Canal Court Hotel. There used to be a TKMaxx beside Peacocks but was burnt down, and not sure its open again. Menarys on Hill Street is a bit more suitable for the mature lady!, but has great reductions on good quality underwear. I often find cheap tioletries and perfumes in Gordons Chemist, as well as Semi Chem, already mentioned in previous post.


----------



## Lauren (7 Nov 2006)

How much longer does it take to get to Belfast and is the town centre better than particular shopping centres?


----------



## Northerngirl (7 Nov 2006)

Just read Manda's post, Yes I would agree that Belfast has a lot more to offer, however Newry is basically a town, just recently become a city and is a lot smaller. The M&S is tiny in comparison to others in B'fast, Dublin, etc;, however Newry is only 1 hour 30mins max from Dublin, with Belfast another hour to get to. Sainsburys, partcularly the alcohol section is the only part that really gets busy. Living in Dublin, I find it so much more comfortable and easy to shop in Newry, and have often got bargains (50 % off) in the high street stores that are full price in Dublin.


----------



## Guest127 (7 Nov 2006)

Lauren: agree with northerngirl. plenty in newry if you are not familiar with northern shops. belfast is brill but parking is expensive. there was a post some time ago about 3 hour parking limit in the quays but if you are there on friday and go through the car parks and out onto the omeath road you can park there all day. also a few very handy car parks just around the corner from the main car park which is on the way into newry from the south. canal court has a small car park but theres a free dunnes stores car park opposite ( and another dunnes stores fee paying car park right next to the freebie) argos and peacocks have free car parks as does the buttercrane. all easy to walk between. main street is pedestrian but you can easily walk to it over two bridges ( river and canal) from either buttercrane/quays/peacocks etc. newry is a great little town and became a city for the queens 50th anniversary ( thats one the shinners dont advertise) and to balance up the books lisburn also became a city at the same time. wales, scotland and engerland only got one new city at the time, so norn iron got double the going rate. to keep everybody happy


----------

